# Monitor bleibt beim Starten manchmal im StandBy



## GartenUmgraben (6. April 2008)

Ola

Folgendes Problem. Hab n relativ neune Rechner mit ner 8600GT auf nem Asus M2N Board.

In letzter Zeit passeirt es mir häufiger, dass ich den Rechner nicht hochfahren kann, weil der Monitor im standby bleibt. Er fährt zwar hoch und ich kann ihn auch blind wieder hochfahren bzw mich im Windows einloggen etc, nur man sieht halt nichts.

Habs mit mehreren Monitoren versucht an beiden DVI Ausgängen...gleiches Problem. Die GraKa scheint in Ordung, wei lsie ja, wenn sie estmal an is auch geht. Das Problem tritt vor allem dann auf wenn ich den Rechner richtig runterfahre (nicht StandBy oder Ruhezustand) und er dann mal ein paar Stunden aus ist. RAM Austausch, BIOS Flash, BIOS Update. PCI-Epress auf 1st GraphicPort gestellt im BIOS,, System neu aufsetzten...alles versucht. Gleiche Symptome. Mal geht er..dann wieder nicht und ich muss ein zwei Tage warten bis er mal wieder korrekt anspringt.

Ist mir ein Rätsel..


Jmd ne Idee?


----------



## Laudian (7. April 2008)

Hab ich auch selten ...

Bei mir hilft meist Strom komplett wegnehmen ... also Steckdosen ausschalten, Kabel ziehen etc pp ... 20-30 Minuten warten ... dann nochmal versuchen ... meist hauts so irgendwann hin ... woran das liegt weiss ich auch nicht so genau ... 

kann aber auch eine nicht mehr hundert pro feste Graka sein ... schraub mal PC auf und schau ob die noch weiter in den Slot reingeht ...


----------



## GartenUmgraben (7. April 2008)

Ja, auch die beiden Sachen habe ich versucht.... bringt nichts :/


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Hatte das Problem auch. Bei mir lag es an einer USB-Festplatte die beim Booten angeschlossen war. Kappe ich den Strom der Festplatte fährt der Rechner ganz normal hoch. Also prüf doch am besten mal, ob du irgendwelche USB-Geräte angeschlossen hast und steck diese aus, bzw kappe den Strom (abgesehen von Maus und Tastatur  )


----------



## GartenUmgraben (7. April 2008)

Ja, auch das habe ich berteits versucht...löst das Problem leider nicht :/


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Kommst du denn garnicht mehr in das System rein? Oder geht der Monitor wirklich immmer auf StandBy?


----------



## GartenUmgraben (7. April 2008)

Der Rechner startet normal..das heisst, er fährt hoch..die Lüfter gehen, der Platte läuft und er fängt an das OS zu laden... bleibt irgendwann dann stehen (nehme an am login Bildschirm). Wenn ich da dann blind mein Passwort eingebe und Enter Drükce läd er dann weiter (sprich er meldet sich an usw)...

Der Rechner an sich fährt also normal hoch wie es scheint, nur ist es eben so, dass ich vom Moment das Anschaltens kein Monitorsignal bekomme, sprich der Monitor nicht aus dem StandBy raus geht. Ich seh also vom Start an nichts..nichtmal das üblich RAM Hochzählen, POST usw...nichts!

Der Monitor ist in Ordung und da es ja manchmal geht und dann wieder mal nicht, denke ich das auch die GraKa in Ordung ist. 

Wenn permanent wäre würde ich einfach alles nach und nach austauschen..aber das es das nicht is, kann ich nie sicher sein woran es lieg :/


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Ich hatte das Problem auch. Es könnte auch an einem falschen USB-Treiber liegen. Deswegen fragte ich, ob du noch ins System kommst (was einschließt, dass du etwas siehst  ). Hatte mit dem USB-Treiber meiner Treibercd auch Probleme und habe dann den Standardwindowstreiber genutzt.
Ich kenne dein problem, bin ja daran auch fast verzweifelt. Ich schätze mal du hast Win XP Prof x64 ?


----------



## GartenUmgraben (7. April 2008)

Hmm

Also ich hab nutze XP Pro (nicht 64 Bit). Aber was hat das mit dem USB Treiber von Windows zu tun? Ich meine ob der Bildschirm beim Start (also noch bevor Windows inkl. Treiber geladen wird)  angeht, kann doch nicht mit dem Windowsinternen Treibern zu tun haben Oo


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Naja schon. Wenn Windows nicht richtig hochfährt (und das tut es, denn du kannst ja nichts sehen). Ich geh ja nur davon aus, was bei mir war, und ich hatte Probleme mit dem falschen treiber für den USB-Root.


----------



## GartenUmgraben (7. April 2008)

Nagut, ich kann das mal probieren, erscheint mir jedoch sehr unwahrscheinlich. Denn ich könnt ja zB auch beim  Start ne CD einlegen von der gebootet werden soll (z.B. ein Linux Knoppix oder so) und auch dann würde der Monitor nicht angehen. Das hat dann ja aber doch gar nichts mit irgendwelchen Windows-Treibern zu tun. Soll heissen,  in dem Moment in dem der Monitor angeht oder eben nicht (beim Start) weiss der Rechner noch nichtmal das es Windows gibt


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Wie geht der Monitor nun auch aus wenn du von LiveCD/DVD startest? (hast dir irgendwie widersprochen  )
Hmm dann ist es wirklich sehr unwahrscheinlich. Aber ich find es eher komisch, dass das bei mehreren Leuten auftritt (bis jetzt schon zu 3.), auch wenn es nicht die selbe Hardware ist.


----------



## PC Heini (7. April 2008)

Ich würde mal folgendermassen vorgehen; 
1. Beim einschalten, auf der F8 Taste bleiben. So ladet Win erstmal das nötigste. Wenns dann mal hinhaut, kanns losgehen mit der Fehlersuche.
2. Mal im Kollegenkreis rumfragen, ob vlt. wer ne Graka zum ausleihen hätte. Muss keine Hightechkarte sein, ne billige tuts zum Testen allemal. Somit kann dann, wenns auch nicht gehen sollte, die Graka ausgeschlossen werden. Dann müsstest Du jetzt ins Bios kommen. Vlt. hats dort ne Einstellung rausgehauen.
3. Apropos Bios, beim einschalten des PCs, gibts da Piepstöne zu hören? Wenn ja, wieviele? Wenn nein wirds lustig.


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

Nicht nur bei 3. Bei meiner Ex gab es genau das gleich Phenomän. Allerdings dachte ich es läge an der für Windows XP sehr veralteten Hardware...


----------



## GartenUmgraben (7. April 2008)

Also nochmal... 

Der Monitor geht nicht aus..nein er ist aus (StandBy) und geht beim Einschalten gar nicht erst an. Da ist es vollkommen egal ob ich Win, Linux oder Hützelützel starte, ob mit F8 oder nicht...wenn der Monitor beim Start nicht angeht, kann es nichts mit dem OS zu tun haben. Wenigstens das übliche Hochzählen des RAMs und identifizieren der Hardware (POST) noch vor dem laden des Betriebssystems sollte angezeigt werden, was es nicht tut.

Soll heissen:

1) F8 Drücken bringt nichts, weil hat ja nichts mit dem OS zu tun
2) GraKa muss ich heute mal testen. Finds nur komisch, dass es manchmal ja geht und bei Grafikkarten in der Regel es so ist, dass wenn sie im Eimer ist es gar nichts mehr geht bzw der Fehler ( welcher auch immer) permanent auftritt und nicht nur ab und zu (mal abgesheen von Überhitzungs-Geschichten die bei mir ausfallen)
3) Der Rechner gibt beim Start keinerlei Geräusche (Biepen) von sich, was laut Handbuch darauf schließt, das alle in Ordnung ist :/


----------



## L17 (7. April 2008)

mhh mal anderen Monitor in Kombination mit anderer Graka versucht?


----------



## GartenUmgraben (7. April 2008)

Wie gesagt, ne andre Grafikkarte muss ich noch probieren. Verschieden Monitore hab ich schon probiert


----------



## nux (14. August 2008)

Hat jemand noch weitere Vorschläge habe das selbe Problem!


----------



## kamui133 (24. August 2008)

hallo erstmal^^

Also ich kriechs kotzen (harte worte aber tatsache^^)
so ich hatte mit letzten monat ne neue graka gekauft (8500GT)
ich baute sie ein und bam nix ging!  gleiche prob windoof fährt hoch (hört man an startsound)
aber monitor blieb standby

so irgentwann hats dann mal geklappt (wie weiss ich leider nich war wohl sonne art glücksstart^^) naja und ich halt grafik treiber installt
ab dann ging es auch (mehr oder weniger) windoof hat erst die treiber geladen und dann is erst der monitor angesprungen

soweit sogut
auch wenns nich richtig war denn ins bios kam ich garnich erst rein weil monitor ausblieb.

so jetzt hat mein windoof aber so derbe rumgespackt das ich format C machn musste (ja musste hab diverse progs durchlaufen lassen diagnose war windoof war gecrasht)

so ich also graka ausgebaut und onboard angeklemmt das ich ins bios komme und cd boot an zu machn hat auch alles geklappt dann habe ich windows installt und als fertig war rechner runtergefahren graka wieder rein und bam monitor blieb aus (konnte die treiber für die karte ja nich laden da diese noch nicht vorhanden waren) also rechner wieder runtergefahren graka raus onboard dran (is doof aber wenn karte drin is startet der onboard nich^^) so rechner fährt hoch ich will treiber installen aber geht nich da keine karte drin is bricht er die installation automatisch ab....

so nach hin und her und überlegen habe ich bei mir vista rumfliegen sehen (naja dacht ich mir "alter da musste jetzt durch, vista sollte die treiber standart schon bei haben")

gedacht getan vista drauf und direct geschaut (würg) bis zu 7900er von nvidia sind die treiber dabei und beim versuch treiber zu installen selbes prob (treiber will nur wenn karte drin is und naja blind n treiber installen is nich leicht^^)

so das ist mein prob (schlimm genuch das ich vista drauf hab) es läuft noch immer nich

aber wärend ich euch jetzt hier mein prob geschrieben habe fiel mir ein das es ja schon SP1 für vista gibt vllt sind da die treiber bei (ich glaubs zwar nich aber versuch macht klug^^)

naja wenn einer ne lösung weiss bin ich sehr dankbar da ich Counter Strike Source (nein bitte jetzt dazu keine doofen komentare machn) inna liga daddel und wenn ich mit onboard grafik starten will gibts bluescreen und kA was dann bei vista passiert aber da wirds wohl auch nich funtzen^^

MFG kamui


----------



## nchristoph (24. August 2008)

@ Kamui

Hast du eventuell ein zu schwaches Netzteil für die GK?


----------



## kamui133 (24. August 2008)

nö die karte brauch gradmal 350w netzteil laut verpackung und ich hab 550w sollte also für alles genuch saft drauf sein^^


----------



## nchristoph (24. August 2008)

Ja die Karte braucht 350 W.

Und der Rest?

Ich hab bei mir nen SLI mit 2 8800 GTS laufen, 2 Festplatten, DVD Laufwerk usw und hab mit meinem 850 W Netzteil gerade genug.

Probier mal ein stärkeres Netzteil.


----------



## nux (24. August 2008)

Also ich kann dir nur sagen was es bei mir war.
Hab ne neue Graka rein gemacht und siehe da; es geht.
Hab die jetzt schon 4 Tage drin und keine Probleme.

Ich hab mir gedacht das die alte noch geht, weil ich die ganzen Game genauso flüssig spielen konnte wie vorher, aber trotzdem scheint das der Fehler gewesen zu sein.

mfg

Nux


----------



## kamui133 (24. August 2008)

ne das is nich das prob ich hab nix besonderes drin was viel zieht^^ ich geh davon aus das es an mein board liegt also das der pci-E slot ein weg hat^^

und die 550w reichen das hab ich schon ausgerechnet^^

ich mein wenn ich n quadcore oder so hätte da vllt aber hab gradma n sempron 3200 1 gig ram 1 dvd 1 brenner und 2 80gig platten drin also das is nich das problem^^

(edit meine graka is in ordnung das steht fest dachte ich am anfang wo ich die gekauft hab auch^^ hatte drei neue vom laden bekommen immer das selbe prob^^ und bei den funtze die und bei kollege war ich heute da war bei der karte alles in ordnung^^


----------



## PC Heini (25. August 2008)

Dann liegts am MB. Dies mag die Graka nicht. Vlt würde ein Biosupdate Abhilfe bringen. Ansonsten halt ne andere Graka nehmen.


----------



## kamui133 (25. August 2008)

ja das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht endweder is mein board im  also der pci-E slot oder mein bios is veraltet^^

also eigentlich müsste ich nur wissen wie ich nvidia treiber ohne karte installt bekomme (falls es geht^^)

naja und bios update ..... ich hab ja ahnung vom rechner und so aber bios is ja wieder n ganz anderes thema^^ hab noch nie n bios update gemacht und da kann man so ziemlich alles falsch machn^^ und das will ich nur ungern testen^^ (naja ich mach mich jetzt mal schlau wie das geht und dann mach ich das einfach mal^^

vllt kennt einer von euch ne deutsche anleitung^^

mfg Kamui


----------



## RaketenPeter (25. August 2008)

@ kamui
das mit dem treiber installieren das ist doch theoretisch quatsch windows sollte starten und falls der treiber nicht bekannt ist mit einem pobeligen 256 farben standart treiebr starten so das du ohne muehe den richtigen treiber waerend dem betrieb installieren kannst! vermute eher ein mb problem hatte schon dieverse grakas die mit verschiedene boards einfach nicht harmonieren abhillfe schafft dann nur graka oder mb tausch ! 

@GartenWÜhler (name von der redaktion geändert     )
wie auch in kamuis falls vermute ich ein graka mainboard problem! kann ja sein das ein slot probleme macht die karte nen wackler hat oder oder oder  teste einfach mal mit ner anderen grafikkarte deine graka in nem anderen rechner dann weisst du schon mal obs da geht!


----------



## PC Heini (25. August 2008)

Zum Biosupdate; Gib mal in der Forensuche " Biosupdate " ein, vlt kommt was zum Vorschein. Ansonsten musste Google bemühen. Der spuckt garantiert was aus.

Zum Treiber; Wenn der Treiber als Setupdatei vorliegt, sollte es eigentlich gehen. Probiers halt mal.


----------



## kamui133 (25. August 2008)

@raketenpeter
also wenn ich die karte drin hab geht der monitor nicht an der startet nichma mit der popeligen VGA standart Treiber wie es im dos der fall sein sollte^^ demzufolge auch nix mit 256 farben sondern 0 farben passt da besser^^

@heini
wenn ich den treiber installen will bricht er ab weil er die passende hardware nicht findet^^
also kann ich leider die treiber nich installen esseidenn es gibt ne möglichkeit diese meldung zu umgehen^^

so bios update habe ich aufn rechner (bei ECS gesaugt^^ also das aktuellste bios update von mein board) nur such ich grad wie des mitn updaten funtzt^^ das einzige was ich gefunden hab is was mit boot diskette....problem da is das ich kein diskettenlaufwerk hab^^

mfg kamui


----------



## RaketenPeter (25. August 2008)

wie bereits erwahnt vermute ich da ein prob mit der karte  ! 
denn  das waere die erste karte die man nicht einbaut und dann installiert  gut zugegeben ich hab nicht soviel mit der neuen graka generation am hut. aber es würde mich sehr wundern  wenn die hersteller karten verkaufen die man nicht installieren kann  ^^ (obwohl doch nicht ) Du sagst ja das du die treiber nicht installieren kann ohne das die karte drin ist  also muss die karte drin sein und laufen mit nem minimal treiber  ! also entweder zieht sie zu viel strom versuch mal nur mit 1 hdd und graka und mainboard  ! dann teste mal ob das laeuft weil nach meinen erfahrungen neue grakas ne sehr hohe spannungsaufnahme haben beim einschalten und solchen momenten und dein netzeil hat evtl watt genug aber evtl nicht genug ampere um diese spannungs schwankungen auszugleichen.


----------



## kamui133 (25. August 2008)

also normalerweise is es noch wie mit den alten karten einbaun rechner an (dann sollte er eigentlich die standart VGA treiber im dos direct laden was er nich tut^^) triber installen fertig^^

bei mir is aber karte rein rechner an windoof fährt hoch (was ich am startsound höhre der nach ner weile kommt^^) aber der monitor bleibt standby^^

naja und ich glaube weniger das es was bring eine platte abzuklemmen weil die graka springt an (also lüfter läuft^^)
aber ich werde es mal schnell probieren und dann schreib ich obs funtzt^^

mfg Kamui

P.S ich liebe msn ich bekomm immer mit wenn einer hier was neues schreibt^^


----------



## kamui133 (25. August 2008)

so folgenes habe nun ausprobiert mitnur einer platte (ging nich) dann ojne platte und ohne brenner (ging auch nich^^)

das einzige was ich noch machn kann ist ein bios update aber ich finde keine anleitung ohne disketten boot

mfg kamui


----------



## PC Heini (25. August 2008)

Ich weiss nicht wie Du suchst, aber ich hab auf anhieb über 1000000 Seiten darüber gefunden. Nun, hier mal ein Link dazu. http://www.biosflash.com/bios-update-anleitung.htm  Lese das mal durch. 
Organisiere Dir ein Floppylaufwerk. Ich hätte 10 rumliegen.


----------



## kamui133 (25. August 2008)

ja super die seite hatte ich auch schon aber ich habe kein floppy^^


----------



## RaketenPeter (25. August 2008)

für solche fälle hab cih auch immer noch en bissle alte hardware rumliegen ! aber wenn du ein neues board hast dann sollte booten von nem usb stick auch en ! 

ja mit deiner graka wie gesagt kann ja sein das die nen schaden hat ! 
und deswegen dein system startet aber das bild schwarz bleibt ! 

noch ne dumme frage  wechselst du den monitor anschluss auch nach dem einbau der graka von dem onboard anschluss auf die grafikkarte?  will dich nicht fuer dumm verkaufen aber manchmal passieren einem solche sachen !


----------



## PC Heini (25. August 2008)

Und nebenbei die Onboard Graka deaktivieren. Guter Vorschlag von Raketen Peter.


----------



## kamui133 (25. August 2008)

ahhh is auf pci-E und abgesehen davon springt die onboard nich an wenn karte drin is also stellt sich nach bedarf selber um is karte drin automatisch pci-E is karte nich drin automatisch onboard^^  das einzig geile an den drecks board^^


----------



## PC Heini (25. August 2008)

Dann gibts nur noch wenige Möglichkeiten. Floppy organisieren, ( Wertstoffsammelstelle oder wie dess in Europa heisst ), andere Graka oder anderes Board.


----------



## RaketenPeter (25. August 2008)

Ja soviele Ideen hab cih ned aber wie gesagt optionen sind halt noch der Bios flash und graka ma bei nem kollegen testen. Und das mit dem stecker ist mir nur eingefallen weils mir noch NICHT passiert ist !


----------

